# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد :: نشيد | الخيرُ أقبل | عبد الله بن محمد |

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*



*BSMLH.**NET* 

*تقدّم وبمناسبة حلول شهر* *رمضان** المبارك
**

**{* *الخير أقبل* *}
*

 *للمنشد
**عبد الله بن محمد**
*




 

{ كلمات } *عبد الكريم الوايلي**
*
   


{ ألحان } *موشح أندلسي*

 

{ توزيع } *سرحان اسكندر

* 

{ كورال } *خالد الغامدي
وليد بلفاس
وحيد المعبي

*


{ التسجيل والهندسة الصوتية } استوديو رؤيا
م. محسن الطرزي
 
 

{ انتاج } بيها أحلى || BEEHA 27la


http://www.facebook.com/BEEHA27LA

 

{ تصميم البنر }
*Gardenia*


 


*{ للتحميل }*
 * للحفظ | رايت كليك + حفظ باسم*
*
 - بايقاع -
http://www.bsmlh.net/Gardenia/Gifts/Al5air_Aqbal_d.mp3

 
- بمؤثرات -
http://www.bsmlh.net/Gardenia/Gifts/Al5air_Aqbal_V.mp3*
**
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يسلمووووووو يا هدوء على الجديد


جاري التحميل..

----------

